# Clips for hammocks



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

What are good (reasonably priced) clips for hammocks and stuff, I've always just tied with strips of fleece, but with the cage I'm building now I'm going to need some sort of clips


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tifffanyadams (Oct 23, 2012)

I've heard you can use binder clips and they keep everything in place pretty well. You can get them just about anywhere that sells office supplies and they come in tons of different sizes so you can get whatever you need


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Hmmm...I have some of those but idk I those will work, idk 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tifffanyadams (Oct 23, 2012)

The least you could do is try, lol.  Look up youtube videos on how other people use them.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I literally just got book rings at the dollar store for..a dollar...they were in a pack of ten and their colorful, metal, and easy to open.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I buy lanyard clips from Joann, you can get 24 for $1.50 with a coupon, they're cheaper than on ebay.

People use shower hooks, but I don't like the look of them, they're big and ugly.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I like shower curtain hooks! I think they look fine. You can buy a pack of those basic lightbulb-shape hooks at walmart for a dollar or two. Each pack contains twelve.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

For a quick fix for chewed on hammock bits, I've been using just regular metal paper clips. They don't seem interested in chewing those!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As mentioned above, cheap shower curtain hooks or simple lanyard hooks from the craft store/craft aisle work best.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Ugh, I have had an absolute time trying to find functional clips for hammock hanging. I have so far found that lanyard clips are too small & flimsy to get around the eyelet & cage bars (of Ferret cage) and binder rings are expensive, though I heavily prefer them. I have used key rings (which work well for liners, but not hammocks), lanyard clips, shower curtain rings (great, but bulky & got chewed), and big paper clips. So far, I've had best luck with the big paper clips. They're sturdy enough that if I need to bend them I can without breaking, and they are never chewed & easily attach to the things I need. 
I'm going to have to get some of the lightbulb clips this weekend, I'm losing it a bit with my current set up!!


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

These book rings are working out great for me. Of course you only get 10 but I only needed a few and their not likely to break seeing as their sturdy metal.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

JLSaufl said:


> I buy lanyard clips from Joann, you can get 24 for $1.50 with a coupon, they're cheaper than on ebay.
> 
> People use shower hooks, but I don't like the look of them, they're big and ugly.


I wish I had a Joann's near me  I keep seeing people talk about their sales and stuff

Hmmm....me thinks I need to hit the dollar store an see what options they have, I was looking at shower curtain rings today, maybe I'll try those too, I also thought maybe little caribiners? Has anyone tried those? I've seen fairly large lots of them on eBay so I was curious about that possibilty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

